# HELP with new home install and DECA



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

I will appreciate all the input. you guys have helped me so much in the past.

This is my situation--- I had chinese drywall in florida, my builder replaced my home and i got to wire it up my way!!.

I utalized a central wire location in my house, and wired out to 7 different locations in the house for direct TV.. I want to have all HD/DVR's.. so that is 14 tunners.. I was going to purchase the SWM-16.... and wire it accordingly.. I have a5 LNB dish....

i recently heard of DECA, but totally dont understand it. I also wired CAT-6 to all locations as above. 

I was not going to get all 7 tunners right off the get go. I currently have 2 HD/DVRs. HR-700 and a HR-23. I was going to start off with 3 HD/DVR's and add on in time. 

What do you recomend that i do to get this installed and working with deca.?? 

Do i need to have dtv come out to the house for this, or is this something i can do.. 

What all does DECA allow me to be able to do.. and do i still need to utilize the CAT-6 that i ran..

thanks for the help....


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

First off, DECA uses the RG6 for networking so your cat6 runs are unneeded for the DVRs. You can do it yourself, there are plenty of diagrams and instructions in the Connected Home forum, however with the promos running now it would be cheaper to let direcTV do it. One point, as you would only have 6 tuners now DirecTV will only install a SWM-8 as they dont futureproof. As to what DECA allows you to do, first off it is supported by DirecTV and second it is optimised for video distribution. That said, hardwired ethernet works just fine, I am just running my own network with flawless MRV


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

ok.. thanks that sounds good. I will look up some of the diagrams.. as a side note. If i dont use any ethernets, how can i get Dtv pay per view....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

habudab said:


> ok.. thanks that sounds good. I will look up some of the diagrams.. as a side note. If i dont use any ethernets, how can i get Dtv pay per view....


Via DECA. A separate DECA adapter will bridge the receivers to your internet.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm moving this to the Connected Home forum.


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

where is connected home forum


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

habudab said:


> where is connected home forum


http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=137


----------

